# Bike Bash Bicycle Show and Swap Meet June 23rd Antioch,Ca.



## Mike S (May 29, 2013)

*Bike Bash Bicycle Show and Swap Meet June 23rd Antioch,Ca. PHOTOS POSTED*


----------



## Mike S (Jun 21, 2013)

Bump...Show is this Sundat June 23rd.....Hope to see some bay area CABER's out there....


----------



## Mike S (Jun 25, 2013)

*Some Photos from the show.*

Some Photos from the show.


----------



## Mike S (Jun 25, 2013)

More Photos


----------



## 41rollfast (Jun 25, 2013)

This show was awesome. We need more like these in this area. 
Didn't take any of my bikes but I did come home with a great 1970 schwinn stingray 5 speed!!!!


----------

